
The day the people of Turkey rose up — in pictures - YPetrov
http://roarmag.org/2013/06/the-day-the-people-of-turkey-rose-up-in-pictures/
======
davidcollantes
Rose up?

~~~
anonymouse123
past tense of 'rise up'

~~~
davidcollantes
I understood the meaning. Perhaps I am wrong, as english is not my first
tongue, but is there anywhere to rise that is not up?

~~~
canibanoglu
I don't see why you're asking these questions, if english is not your native
language and you really wonder what "rose up" means, search around first. Your
second question is equally pointless.

PS: Read about "phrasal verbs" and you may stop plaguing actually useful
submissions with pointless comments.

